# Herd Tally



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

What's your current herd tally?

Our current tally:
*Nigerians*
Two Sr. Does
Two FF's to be
Four Jr. Does (two haven't arrived yet)
Two Bucks
*LaManchas*
One Sr. Doe
One Jr. Doe


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

1 kiko/cross adult doe <around 4yo>
1 nubian/boer doe <around 5yo>
1 50% boer <2yo>
2 75% <11mo>
2 fullblood boer <young yearlings>

9 babies from 4 does in the last month: 2 does and 7 bucks


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a small herd one Doeling and one soon to be Sr doe Nigerians and a soon to be(hopefully ) lamancha Doeing lol


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

5 Senior does
2 FF
2 weathers
4 bucks
4 kidos (almost yearlings but not bred)
1 baby baby

And alot more to come! 7 does kidding in about a week.

All are Lamancha, Nubian or Recorded grades


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

2 soon to be second fresheners
1 soon to be first freshener
1 buck


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Well I feel kind of pitiful . I'm having to rehome my Nubian due to her extreme aggression towards my ND, so all I have now is:

Daisy May, pregnant Lamancha doe
Tulip, pregnant (and due any day) Nigerian Dwarf x Alpine? doe

I'm hoping that they give me some doelings, and if so they will be staying here with their mommas. Any bucklings will be gone.


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

To many to count haha


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

4 adult Boer does, 6 y.o., 5 y.o., 4 y.o. and a 2 y.o.
1 adult Boer buck, 2.5 y.o.
1 adult Boer wether, 2 y.o.
4 Boer bucklings
2 Boer doelings

So we have a total of 12 goats right now


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

My sister & I raise them together. We have our own and share a few does & share all of the bucks. All are nigerians. I may be off by a couple I was counting off the top of my head.
Jr does: 7
Does & FF: 17
Bucks: 6
3 babies 
2 due in Feb
3 due in March
3 due in April 
2-3 due in June


----------



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

I share a couple of gots with my sisters but most of them are mine.

We currently have 
1 FF nigerian dwarf who kidded yesterday with a doeling that we are retaining
1 Sr. Lamancha doe due in March
2 FF Lamancha does due in February 
1 Lamancha buck
1 Lamancha wether
2 Nigerian dwarf wethers.

We are planning on retaining a doe kid from the Sr. Lamancha and hopefully buying a Nigerian buck and maybe another doe this year.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

We have:
5 Senior Does 
3 Junior Does
Six of the above goats are due this spring (hopefully)
And we have reserved two does and a buck 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.con
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Are they senior does after they have their first pregnancy? If so, I have two senior does, one hopefully FF, one FF who is raising up her baby now, and the teenager doe, and the baby doe. IF I end up keeping the goats, I think I will be keeping the baby doe. If any of the 3 that I took to the breeders took, I am really hoping for 2 nice bucklings that I can keep for my future herd sires. If not, I will be selling everyone this summer.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Let's see...sold the Cashmere herd...so right now I have...

Nigerians
7 senior does
6 doe kids
2 buck (w) kids/1 wether kid
2 bucks

Alpines
1 senior doe
1 junior doe

Thats what 20?! Well, the wether kids are for sale (found that fall is not a good sales time here ). And, maybe a couple of the doe kids. I'll probably sell the "extras" in the spring. Unsure about the alpines. I like them, but, Lucy has grown pretty tall and it's been a bit of a rodeo trying to get them bred to my Nigerian bucks this year. We'll see if my DH's new system helped, if Lucy is bred, that means I should be able to get Sophie bred as soon as she comes in again.'

I'm getting a new buckling (and a doe kid, don't tell Hubby) in the early summer. I can't wait. I'm not sure if he'll be breeding age by fall, but, surely by Dec, he should be able to breed a couple of my doe kids, who will be yearlings by then. And, I plan to get to a show or two this year. We'll see.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

1-Pygmy male 8 month
1-Pygmy bred female 2 year old
1- Pygmy /nd mix. Bred
1- boer buck
1- boer bred around yer?
1- boer? Bred
6 total for now
Until babies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have 3 sr does 
2 FFs 
1 jr doe
Soon to add 2 bucklings and a LaMancha doeling

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I have 6 goats, all abandoned bottle fed babies.

2 does who are pregnant for the first time. (1 BoerX and 1 Nubian/Alpine/Pygmy????)

1 buck (solid black Spanish and daddy to future babies)

3 wethers (Boer-special needs, twin Spanish maybe crossed with Boer)


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Hmmm well...


Boers
12 senior does
5 junior does 
1 wether kid
2 doe kids
3 buck kids
2 adult Bucks
2 show does

Dairy goats
3 lamancha does
1 alpine doe
1 alpine/boer doe kid 

So right now we have 32 on the place. I'd like it if we had around 40 boer does but the lady who owns the farm (I'm just a farmhand) is worried about the pastures being dead like last year because of drought.


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

I have...

Alpines
2 sr does (1 is 7 and the other is an unknown age - avatar)
1 doeling

Nubians 
2 sr does (1 is 6 & the other is 4)

Toggenburgs
2 bucks (2 yrs & 1 yr)
3 sr does (all around 5)
1 doeling

& then we have 1 doeling of unknown origins...

Just waiting on kids now - most of them will be Togg x


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

1. FF Nigerian dwarf -due end of March
2. Sr. second FF doe doe end of March-ND
3. ND buck almost 1
4. ND buck almost 1
5. ND doe will have by end of May
6. FF Boer doe
7 open 1 1/2 yr Boer doe
8. Sr. Boer doe will have by end of July


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Well now I have 0 anything but am in the process of looking. I am gonna start with 4 ND. I want to start with this years or late last years babies to raise up myself. Unless while looking something else catches my eye. lol That is the part that scares me. lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, now we are about to add another buckling to our herd  So the herd tally is ...

6 Nigerian Dwarves: 2 senior does, 3 junior does, and 1 wether.
3 Nigerian Dwarf reservations: 1 buckling to be shipped here in March, 1 buckling to be born in April, 1 doeling also to be born April.
1 Lamancha reservation, to be born any day now.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

3- Alpine doelings (1 older, bred)
1- Boer x Nubian x Kiko doeling (bred)
3- FF - due May- Saanen (bred)
1- Boer x Nubian doe (bred)
4-Sr. Alpine does (bred)
2- Alpine bucks
3- Nubian x Kiko wethers (pets)

All but one of the bred does are due the first week of May! I hated doing that,
but had to schedule them when I had vacation! Hoping for warm sunny days!


----------



## ShultsAcres (Jun 8, 2011)

6 sr bucks
2 jr bucks
6 wethers (one 8X Best Wether, his companion,two retired show wethers,one that is just too cute and sweet (pet)and a new show wether)
6 jr does
15 sr does
Total= 35

all registered pygmy goats


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ugh...getting to be too many around here, all Nigerians:

5 Senior Does (Angel will be a senior when she freshens this year)

2 FF

2 JR Does

1 SR Buck, 1 JR Buck and a buck kid who I will be marketing this spring/summer.

I have a deposit in on a doe who will be a FF

So current total: 13...And I want to retain 4-5 does kid this year based on who has what. That would put me up to 18. There are a couple of does I might sell after they freshen though. I will probably have to! Lol


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

3 LaMancha Sr. Does (PB, but only one is registered) 
1 Sr. Doe "Goat"
1 Sr. Doe ND/Pygmy
1 LaMancha/Boer soon to be FF *crosses fingers*
1 LaMancha/Goat soon to be FF *crosses fingers again*
1 LaMancha/Boer wether
1 PB registered Nubian buck

So current total is 9. Babies will be arriving at the end of Feb/beginning of March though!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh me, 
I have 1 FB boer buck
1 94% Boer doe
2 99 % Boer doelings
5 FB boer does
2 Boer/nubian yearlings
2 kiko/something does
1 saanen cross doe

(babies on the way)


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I dislike having my numbers so low. 7 does, 2 wethers and 1 buck is the number I want to be at but I plan on haveing a split herd. One unregistered the other registered LaMancha show goats. So if I went that way I would have 3 unregistered does, 1 wether(Dante), 4 registered LaMancha does and 1 registered LaMancha buck. Course one could never hope to stay at those numbers.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

We have:
ND; 1 doe 3 years old freshened 3 times.
1 doe 3 years old freshened 2 times.
1 doe 2 years old 2nd freshening due in march
2 does ff due any time
1 doe ff due in march
1 buck 3 years old
2 wethers 1 yr old (came from an animal rescue)
1 doe not sure of age we got her yesterday with the 2 wethers listed above. Going to inspect her teeth today to determine age if she will let us get close. She also came from the rescue and she cannot have babies.
2, 4 month old doelings
1 5 month old doeling came from an auction.
1 pygmy ( possibly Nigerian mix he has blue eyes) 1 yr old. Owners did not want him because he was born with only 3 hooves.
ND nubian mixes;
2 ffs one kidded Dec 20th, other is due anytime.
1 doeling 1 month old
So as of yesterday after we received 3 newbies from a animal rescue we are up to a herd of 17.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I have 
1. Nigerian SR.Doe Bred due March
2. Nigerian doe (4yrs) will be a FF bred i will retain doe from. Due June
3. 2 Jr Does I will retain from one for sure the other possibly when i breed them this summer. 
4. Mini Nubian Jr Doe bred. due april
5. 2 Nigerian Doelings picking up march 2nd
6. 1 Lamancha doe in milk i will be picking up the end of this month.
7. 2 bucks
So that will make 10 but i'm selling 2 after they kid and i sell babies..I plan to retain heavily out of MIss Dot, Chloe, Splendor and Beauty..so i will be growing for awhile. lol


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

After tomorrow I will have:

*Alpines:*
1 Buck
2 Junior Does (babies)
2 Senior Does
1 FF Doe

*Saanens:*
1 Senior Buck
1 Buckling
4 Senior Does
3 Junior Does, will be FF in April

*Boers*:
2 Does

Total: 17 goats.

I have 8 goats leaving tomorrow, 3 adult does, 3 baby does, 1 bucking and one baby wether.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

1- 8 yo Saanen doe (bred)
1-5 yo Togg doe (bred)
2-2yo alpine does (bred)
1-10 month old saanenx (bred)
1-5 yo Boer doe
1-3 yo Boer doe
5- 2 week old Boer kids
1-2 yo Alpine buck
1-2 yo Boer buck
1-10 month old Boer wether
1-boerx (freezer bound)

Here's our current herd (minus the boys)


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Boer

ABGA 100% traditional buck named Gordy. 
Commercial paint 4 year old boer doe named candy 
ABGA registrable boer bottle baby doeling named B Bear Too
ABGA registerable boer bottle baby doeling named Amane. 
(Got the bottle babies from my friend they are out of her 100% ABGA paint &spotted buck named Orion ) 

Nubian
Honey a 2 year old commercial doe

Had a lot more but we had a severe outbreak of Bluetounge and it claimed most of my herd  

Include pictures of some of the ones I have.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Me and my Moms herd tally:

Nigerians:
1 Doe
1 Buck
Nubians: 
10 Jr does
9 Sr does
2 Bucks
Toggs:
2 Jr does
LaMancha's:
2 Sr does
1 Buck
Weathers:
1 Nubian
1 ND/Nubian


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

I have 12 Nigi's
3 bucks- 1, possibly 2 that I'm going to sell this Spring and 1 buckling
6 does - 1 2nd freshener ( due in a few weeks), 1 FF due in April, 1 doe in milk
3 wethers


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

LOL My herd is tiny. 
I have 2. LOL
They are sisters. Same mom, different daddy's.
One is going to be a 3rd Freshener, she is 4 years old (almost). She is 25% Alpine, and 75% Oberhalsi. Named: Chloe.









The other is going be a 2nd freshener. She is 3 years old (almost). She is 25% Alpine, 25% Oberhalsi, and 50% Saanen. Named: Delilah.









I also have Goaty-Buns in the Oven! Unknown number.


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Our herd is kinda small but we had some bad luck after we got our first goat and lost four in a row. We are now back to four and they all seem healthy( we learned not to buy from auctions) anyway our current tally
1 registered boer- Morgan 1 year old
1 somethingish boer-Molly 6 or7 months old
1 registered nigerian-Star 3years old due in early march
1 nigerian wethered-Charlie 12 weeks old


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well I'm right behind Abra with only 5 
1 Pygmy/Fainter (?) buck(1 1/2 yrs)
1 Boer Wether (4 yrs)
1 Nubian Doe(4 yrs)
1 Nubian doeling (7 months)
1 Kinder doe(2-3 years??)


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

We raise cashmeres. We have:

1- 11 year old doe
3- 7 year old does
2: 2 year old does
2: yearling does
3: baby does

1: 4 year old buck
1: 2 year old buck.

In June or July we will be bringing in two more does I think. One for sure.

So 14. But this weekend we sold six so it was 20 lol

We have one more doe due. Not until July,assuming she settled.

Www.lcrcashmere.com
Check them out


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

hmmm... don't think I've counted out our herd numbers recently! Mainly because if I don't know, then I'm not lying when my husband asks me how many I have now and I say "hmmm not sure!" LMBO  

Lets see we have:
Sr. Does: 12
Yearling does: 5
Jr. Does: 4 
Sr. Bucks: 2
Jr. Bucks: 4
And more babies due next month-May so the numbers will likely be going up again! LOL


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

We joined forces with another breeder and now have 5 bucks and 97 does. 40 of which are bred and due in February all within about a week of each other LOL


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

We have:

All Nubians:
3 senior does
3 FF does
1 doeling

Hope to have three of them bred this month.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well.. Figure I would update mine as we sold some and bought some...

Nigerians:
3 sr does
1 bred yearling
2 soon to be 3 bucks

LaManchas:
2 jr does

Reservations:
1 LaMancha doeling
1 Nigerian doeling
And open to 1 LaMancha buckling if I have more money then I think I will in the spring lol! 

And we plan to retain 2 Nigerian doelings from our bred does


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

I have 
6 Mini Lamancha does, 
9 Full Lamancha does, 
2 Nigerian Dwarf Bucks,
1 Mini Lamancha Buck
and 1 Nigerian Dwarf wether


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I will have to update mine as well! These are all Nigerians. Now we have:
5 Senior Does
5 First Fresheners
4 Junior Does
3 Bucks
1 Wether
Total: 18 Goats
We plan on retaining five doelings this year and hopefully add another buck and doe to our herd if I can afford it!  Yes, I am addicted to goats!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I have:

4 French Alpine junior does
1 American Alpine junior doe
2 American Alpine bucks
2 British Guernsey junior does

We will be breeding some of the Alpine does in November. Haven't decided how many yet, probably the two largest gals. We are planning to end up at around 20 milking does over the next few years. I have reserved a British Guernsey buckling for next year and another Alpine buck as well.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

All of mine are Nigerian Dwarfs and I have 
3 senior does
1 FF
2 Junior does
1 soon to become 2 junior bucks
1 whether
And 1 buckling and 1 doeling I'm waiting on getting shipped from Georgia


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

We are just getting started. Have four Nigerian Doelings and will be lolling for two buckling a in the spring.


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

I have all Nigerian or Pygmys. 
Two 1 yr old wether and doe. (their brother and sister)
5 yr old Pygmy doe 
Twin 5 month old does (Nigerian/Pygmy)
A 8 month old Nigerian 
And a 5 month old Nigerian  

The last one also has blue eyes with an all black coat!


----------



## sugartown (Aug 1, 2013)

3 Senior Pygmy Does ( Grandma, Coffee, Buttermilk)
1 Senior Pygmy/Nigerian/Myotonic Doe ( Miss Millie)

1 Junior Pygmy Doeling ( Gypsy)

1 100% Myotonic Doeling ( Honey Rose)
1 50% Myotonic Doeling (Iris)

1 Pygmy/Nigerian/Myotonic Doe Buckling Werther ( Mr. Pringles)

1 Awesome Senior Buck- 100% Myotonic ( Ryder)


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

6 nigerian senior does

4 nine month old nigerians 

2 five month old mini nubians 

4 bucks 3 nigerians 1 mini nubian 

1 nigerian wether


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

One purebred Saanen doe
One Sable doe

Hoping to breed soon...if I can find a buck!


----------



## LeahMeit (Sep 16, 2013)

I've got 1 doe
1 buck
And 3 whether
All Nigerian dwarfs.

I'm hoping the buck breeds the doe as I want more,more, more!


----------



## LeahMeit (Sep 16, 2013)

Make that 4 wethers!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Currently we have:
1 Pygmy Buck
1 Nigerian Buck (will either sell, or wether)
1 Pygmy Doe
1 Pygerian Wether
1 Boer %
4 Nigerian Does

Planing on selling 2 of the Nigerian Does, and adding one-two more next year. Also wanting 2 more pygmy does, and 1 more Boer doe. Lastly 2 different Nigerian Bucks. Will be breeding 3 does next month.


----------



## NaNaGoat_ (Sep 13, 2013)

We have
1 pygmy doe
1 pygmy wether, her baby
2 ND doelings
1 ND buckling
1 nubian wether
1 fainting doeling
1 Alpine/nubian doe
And her set of twins, 1 doeling 1 wether


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

4 Nigerian Dwarf does


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

I have 5 Cashmere goats. And now that I've seen everyone else's posts I feel inadequate and need to get more now. Many of you have a mix of breeds. I recently discovered a breeder near me that has pygora goats. What ya all think? Oh yeah...don't tell my wife. .


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I think Pygora's would be super fun!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

uglywon said:


> I have 5 Cashmere goats. And now that I've seen everyone else's posts I feel inadequate and need to get more now. Many of you have a mix of breeds. I recently discovered a breeder near me that has pygora goats. What ya all think? Oh yeah...don't tell my wife. .


Very pretty goats you have. I own cashmeres as well


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

All Nigerians 
5 bucks
4 Does
4 wethers
1 hermaphrodite
And Wilby the potbelly pig, he thinks he is a buck, he is neither a buck nor is he equipped to be, but he does live with the bucks, has listened to a lot of wayne dyer self help cd's, so we just let him think he is one!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I used to have 60 does alone, over 100 goats at kidding time, but I have a lot less now.

I have 22 total.

10 Senior does
6 Junior does
5 Bucks
1 Wether


----------



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

We're just starting here (though I'm excited to have our herd name now! "KidKnapped". Our last name is Knapp).
We have four Nubian does (hopefully all bred this fall) and one Nigerian buck


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That's an awesome herd name! Sounds like a nice start to a herd


----------



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

Thank you! We're excited about it.  Learning everything I can.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Small herd over here too (we were just gonna get a pair....)... got 2 wild Nigie mixes, went looking for a tame big sister for them and ended up with 3 Oberhaslis (instant herd reduction became our starter herd) and had already contracted to acquire a registered Nigerian buckling in November as soon as he as weaned.... so thats 5.... soon to be 6,


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I definitely need to update mine! lol

6 Senior Saanen does
1 Senior Alpine doe
1 Junior Alpine doe
1 Junior Recorded Grade doe
2 Junior Saanen Bucks
13 Senior Boer does
9 Junior Boer does
1 Junior Boer buck

Total of 34 goats  That's the most I have had in a LONG time! I am planning to sell the two Alpines, the Recorded Grade, 3 of the senior Boer does and 3 of the junior Boer does so then I will be down to 26 goats, but I am planning to get a junior Saanen so that will make 27. All of the senior does will be bred for this spring so I'll have 16 kidding this spring then the 6 remaining Boer kids will be bred in the spring to kid in the fall.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

4 Alpine Sr. Does (two we're boarding/leasing for friends) 
2 Alpine Jr. Does 
1 Alpine Jr. Buck 
2 Nubian Sr. Does
1 Nubian Jr. Doe
1 Alpine/Nubian Jr. Doe
2 Alpine/Nubian wethers that technically belong to my friend but were born here and live here. 

13 Total! Now I need to go update my signature...


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

Tally:

2 nigerian does
2 lamancha does
1 mini lamancha doe
1 toggenburg doe

2 nigerian bucks
1 lamancha buck
2 nigerian wethers
2 pygmy wethers


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

mirage_mp said:


> We're just starting here (though I'm excited to have our herd name now! "KidKnapped". Our last name is Knapp).
> We have four Nubian does (hopefully all bred this fall) and one Nigerian buck


Love the herd name!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We are now down to 8 does. 7 bred. Oh boy, what have I got myself into lol This will be the most we've ever had bred before. 5 in Jan and 2 in Feb. 1 young doe due in Feb was an OOPS breeding, but hopefully she continues to grow well with no complications.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Sandy Bottom Farms, 1 buck, 20 does

1 Saanen buck, herd sire
1 Savanna doe
2 Spanish does
1 Kiko doe
1 Boer doe
2 Alpine doe
1 Boer x Nubian doe
1 Boer x Nubian x Myotonic doe
1 African Pygmy doe
2 Savanna x Boer doe
1 Savanna x Myotonic doe
1 Boer x Nigerian doe

Retained Does Paddock............

2 Saanen x Spanish
1 Saanen x Kiko
1 Saanen x Savannah x Boer
2 Saanen x Boer x Nubian


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

1 Nubian buck

1 alpine doe- 3 yrs old
1 Boer mix- 4 yr old
1 Nubian doe- 4 yr old
1 togg- ff
1 Boer mix-ff

1 Nubian/alpine mix wether
1 Nubian buckling

All does due between end of nov-march


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

11 does and 13 billies


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Guess I should update mine since my numbers have changed a lot. I now have.

One 6 year old doe
One yearling doe
And one yearling wether


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

1 Lamancha Buck
4 Lamancha Does-bred to LM
1 Lamancha doeling-bred to LM

1 Oberhasli doe-bred to Lamancha 
1 Nuberhasli doe-bred to Lamancha

1 Nubian buck
1 Nubian doe-bred to Nubian
1 3/4 Nubian doe-bred to Nubian
1 Nubian doeling bred to Lamancha (Nubian buck was her sire!)


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

2 Nigerian bucks
1 Nigerian wether
7 Nigerian does (3bred)
1 Togg doe (bred)
1 Togg buck
1 Lamancha doe 

13 total


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Guess I should update mine a bit  lol!

3 Nigerian bucks

5 bred Nigerian does

2 dry coming yearling LaManchas 

So a total of 10 goats right now 

With plans to retain two kids still, and one LaMancha reservation


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh oh me too!!! 

1~Alpine buck
3~Alpine does(2bred)
1~ND buck
3~ND does(all bred)
1~Pygmy wether
1~fainter wether
1~mini alpine doe kid(belongs to alpine doe)

WOW!! I didn't realize I had that many!! Seems like I only have a few!! Glad my hubby hasn't sat down and counted!!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

As of this morning I have:
6 +3 =9. 
1 Nubians who gave birth to triplets this morning (1 buck and 2 does);
1 Nubian doe & 1 Boer doe who are away at another ranch playing with Fred;
1 Special Needs Boer weather,
1 mystery doe (Nubians/Alpine/something small???)
and her doeling whose daddy was a Spanish buck.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

10 does, 2 bucks. Saanen.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

We now have :

4 Nigerian doeling
2 nigerian bucklings


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

My herd is really small now...

1 Senior Alpine doe
1 Senior Oberhasli doe
1 Oberhasli wether


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

We have 

11 boer cross nannies
13 boer cross does
2 lamancha does
2 alpine does 
2 Nubian does
1 Nubian billie
36 sannen does
2 sannen billies


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

One Nigerian Dwarf doe, two ND doelings, one ND buckling...and a yet-to-be-determined amount of growth from within! :baby:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

We have in our herd:

9 hopefully bred Nigerian Dwarf does

2 Nigerian Dwarf doelings

3 Nigerian Dwarf bucks

And 1 lone LaMancha doeling!

That brings us to 15 goats in our herd.

Of course that is before Spring kidding season hits!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Posting again!  Because it's fun. 

4 breeding does.

1 retired doe.

3 bucks.

And I have the feeling I have a set of quads on the way from one of my pregnant does ... and at least twins from the other.


----------

